# Really Good and Easy Apple Dumpling Recipe



## Jill (Feb 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]This is just unbelievably good!!! *Best* dessert I have ever had. You can substitute splenda and diet mountain dew for all or part of the sugar and regular mountain dew, and use 1/2 the butter...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*INGREDIENTS*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

2 large Granny Smith apples, peeled and cored
2 (10 ounce) cans refrigerated crescent roll dough
1 cup butter
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Mountain Dew™
[SIZE=12pt]*DIRECTIONS*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13 inch baking dish. Cut each apple into 8 wedges and set aside. Separate the crescent roll dough into triangles. Roll each apple wedge in crescent roll dough starting at the smallest end. Pinch to seal and place in the baking dish. Melt butter in a small saucepan and stir in the sugar and cinnamon. Pour over the apple dumplings. Pour Mountain Dew™ over the dumplings. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]_link: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Country-Apple...l.aspx?src=etaf_[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Enjoy!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to make this all the time except I used the ButtermeNot canned biscuits. Never tried it with splenda and wondered if the diet dew would work since nutrasweet usually breaks down with heat


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, Jill! Apple dumplings are my absolute favorite!!


----------



## joyenes (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW It sounds wonderful,



just what I dont need



Joyce


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 18, 2009)

I went to the site and read some reviews -- with their alterations



Now, I LOVE the crisp top and moister bottom to a dumpling and this looks/sounds like something I had at a friends......it was a dish brought by another to a "buffet" and we just gorged ourselves on the leftovers the next day!!!!








We tried to decide how it was made, never got the recipe from person bringing and this really sounds like it! So, I'm trying it today. Means a trip to the store as I don't keep canned biscuits often....never keep Mt Dew as I won't drink it. Ones we had clearly used chopped apples and appeared to be round dough, folded in half, then crimped. One rater did say she used such biscuit dough.

THANKS, Jill............this will be at least a 5 pounder



I mean, ice cream will be needed, too.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 18, 2009)

That sounds yummy Jill !!

I love apple dumplings hot with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds goooood! Just this past Sunday, Jerry and I had an apple dumpling at Cracker Barrel. Ohh, sheer heaven! Can't afford to have another for a while!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 18, 2009)

Question from the Aussie!





"cans refrigerated crescent roll dough"

I don't know what this stuff is. Is it pastry???

I want to make this, but I'll need to find an Aussie replacement I think.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, Leonie --

This is what they are:

http://www.pillsbury.com/products/rolls/Re...d/Crescents.htm

Jill


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds wonderful Jill!





I love desserts like this! Thanks, I am going to try this one.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link Jill.

So is it 'puff pastry'? It looks like it could be. A buttery layer upon layer type of pastry?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, it sounds like these are the same thing


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 18, 2009)

The puff pastry (American) isn't the same as the crescent rolls.....much more flaky than the rolls are....but it would probably be good too.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 18, 2009)

Maplegum, the crescent rolls are found in the same area of the grocery store as the rolls of biscuits or cinnamon rolls that you open and place on a baking sheet or pan and pop in the oven and bake. Usually near the eggs and butter not in the freezers. They come in tubes that are about 10 inches long and when opened they unroll and you can see the triangle shape which you would then separate them into. They are actually a bread dough.

No, it would not be puff pastry that would probably disolve because of the Mt Dew before it got baked.


----------



## Kim (Feb 18, 2009)

Mmmmm....sounds yummy!



maplegum said:


> Thanks for the link Jill.
> So is it 'puff pastry'? It looks like it could be. A buttery layer upon layer type of pastry?


Maplegum, no it's not puff pastry. I know it can be really hard to try to figure out what things correspond to across continents - there are so many things that I had when I was travelling in Australia that we just have no equivalent for here.

Do you guys have croissants in Australia? (I can't remember...) Anyway, this pilsbury crescent roll dough is like a make-it-yourself croissant dough. It's frozen premade dough that's already rolled out into triangles and you just roll up the triangles and pop them in the oven and out come croissants. (They're not nearly as good as real croissants, though...) Anyway, hope you can find it. I'm sure you could make your own dough if not...


----------



## maplegum (Feb 19, 2009)

Kim said:


> Mmmmm....sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Kim, we do have croissants here in Oz. I don't think we have the dough here though. It is really frustrating trying to make these yummy recipes when I can't get the same ingredients.

I am still baking those delicious mini cherry cheesecakes that have been posted here before. I managed to find the ingredients here.


----------



## RedWagon (Feb 20, 2009)

I made these last night & they were soooo good! This recipe is definitely a keeper! My family & I thank you, Jill!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm making it tonight!!! I'm going to try ours using 1/2 sugar and 1/2 splenda. What we had before was a batch my mom made for H's birthday. I've been looking forward to eating more of this all day! I'm happy your family likes it


----------

